# GPU-Z crash (probably due to Optimus)



## zesquale (Apr 3, 2011)

Hello all,
Here is a problem I have with the latest version of GPU-Z (v0.52).
When I launch GPU-Z, it identify correctly the HD graphics integrated, and all informations seems to be correct.
As soon as I switch to the discrete nVidia card, GPU-Z usually (but not always) show several information about my card (except BIOS version) and it crash. I have to kill it.

I can stay several minutes on the HD graphics without crash, it will crash irremediably when I switch to nvidia card.

Tell me if I can do anything to help you diagnose/correct this issue.

Config : notebook Asus N532JF with core i5-480M & nVidia GT 425M

Thanks for reading.

PS : I searched for this problem on the forum but can't find anything. Sorry if the problem is already known.


----------



## S2kPeter (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm having the same issue I open GPUz And the Intel GMA dont give me any info, (I know GPUz doesnt do Integrated Graphics yet) then I switch it to my Ion 2 and it stops responding after a little while.

I have a 1215N Asus Eee PC
I have the newest Nvidia Drivers & GPUz 5.3


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 17, 2011)

can you go to the sensors tab, uncheck the "check sensors in background" box and then switch the focus away from the gpuz window so it wont refresh the sensors


----------



## S2kPeter (Apr 18, 2011)

All of them? Ok I just disabled all the sensors and shifted focus back to my chrome browser and it went "not responding" again


----------



## Funtoss (Apr 18, 2011)

check if its not overheating?


----------



## S2kPeter (Apr 18, 2011)

the temp is fine


----------



## S2kPeter (Jul 5, 2011)

5.4 Still doin it


----------

